# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Κανόνες Λειτουργίας του Φόρουμ μας >  Όροι Χρήσης και Κανόνες Λειτουργίας της ιστοσελίδας nautilia.gr

## Captain - Nautilia.gr

* 
*
Οι ακόλουθοι Κανόνες Λειτουργίας θεσπίστηκαν ώστε να διασφαλίσουν την ομαλή διεξαγωγή των συζητήσεων στο forum του nautilia.gr Η εγγραφή και η συμμετοχή σας στο forum του nautilia.gr σημαίνει την πλήρη αποδοχή των Κανόνων λειτουργίας. Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε τις επιμέρους κατηγορίες του forum για την τυχόν ύπαρξη συμπληρωματικών κανόνων, οι οποίοι ισχύουν παράλληλα με τους παρόντες Κανόνες λειτουργίας. Γενικοί κανόνες για τα μηνύματα: ·         Μην γράφετε ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ, ούτε τον τίτλο του μηνύματος αλλά ούτε και το περιεχόμενό του. Όταν θέλετε να τονίσετε κάτι χρησιμοποιήστε bold χαρακτήρες. Eκτός του ότι είναι κουραστικό για αυτόν που διαβάζει το μήνυμα με τους κεφαλαίους χαρακτήρες, γενικότερα ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος γραφής στον χώρο του Internet σημαίνει ότι "φωνάζετε", οπότε η άσκοπη και συνεχή χρήση τους είναι δυνατόν να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις.
·         Τα μηνύματά θα πρέπει να δημοσιεύονται σε forum, του οποίου η θεματολογία (τίτλος - περιγραφή) σχετίζεται με το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων. Ο τίτλος των μηνυμάτων θα πρέπει να αποτελεί μια σύντομη περιγραφή του περιεχομένου τους, καθώς και να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο «κατατοπιστικός», ώστε να μην παραπλανώνται οι αναγνώστες. Αν διαπιστώσετε ότι ένα θέμα βρίσκεται σε λανθασμένη κατηγορία, ειδοποιήστε τον moderator προκειμένου να μετακινήσει το θέμα στην ορθή κατηγορία.
·         Πριν ζητήσετε / ρωτήσετε κάτι ακολουθήστε τους παρακάτω απλούς κανόνες:
·         Χρησιμοποιήστε το Search του forum (Ίσως να υπάρχει αυτό που ζητάτε σε κάποιο παλιότερο topic / μήνυμα).
·         Μην "απαιτείτε", αλλά ζητήστε ευγενικά αυτό που θέλετε με όσο τον δυνατό πιο σαφή τρόπο. Θυμηθείτε ότι με μια σαφέστερη περιγραφή γλιτώνετε χρόνο και για εσάς και για τους άλλους.
·         Θυμηθείτε ότι οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες του Forum δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σας απαντήσουν και ότι δεν υπάρχουν για τα πάντα απαντήσεις.
·         Ελέγξτε το μήνυμα σας, αφού το ανεβάσετε για αβλεψίες που τυχόν αλλοιώνουν το νόημα του . Μην κάνετε συμπληρωματικά μήνυμα για αλλάξετε κάποια λεπτομέρεια μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε την επιλογή Επεξεργασία για να διορθώσετε τα μήνυμα σας. Επίσης έχετε την δυνατότητα να διαγράψετε τελείως κάποιο δικό σας λανθασμένο μήνυμα.
·         Όταν απαντάμε σε ένα μήνυμα δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνουμε παράθεση σε ολόκληρο το προηγούμενο μήνυμα, παρά μόνο στο σημείο στο οποίο αναφερόμαστε.
·         Τα μηνύματα (μήνυμα) των μελών μπορεί να εκφράζουν τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις, αλλά παρακαλούνται οι συμμετέχοντες στην όσο το δυνατόν πληρέστερη τεκμηρίωση των απόψεών τους.
·         Φροντίστε να μην δυσφημίζετε οποιοδήποτε αλλά να παραθέτετε επιχειρήματα σε χαμηλούς τόνους. Τα παράπονα σας ακούγονται και πέρα από τα όρια του forum και δεν θα πρέπει να δώσουμε σε κανέναν δικαίωμα να μας κατηγορήσει χωρίς λόγο.
·         Απαγορεύετε να βρίζουμε ή να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις και φράσεις που προσβάλουν τα άλλα μέλη.
·         Σε περίπτωση που αντιγράφετε κάποιο κείμενο ή απόσπασμα κειμένου από άλλη ιστοσελίδα (site) ή από κάποια άλλη έντυπη ή μη πηγή, καλό είναι να αναφέρετε και την προέλευση του κειμένου στο τέλος του.
·         Το forum σας δίνει την δυνατότητα να επικοινωνείτε με τα άλλα μέλη μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος (PM), οπότε καλό είναι να αποφεύγετε απαντήσεις για ένα θέμα ή συζήτηση που αφορά δυο άτομα.
Οι συμμετέχοντες συμφωνούν να μην τοποθετούν δυσφημιστικό, προσβλητικό ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο υλικό που μπορεί να παραβιάζει τους νόμους του Ελληνικού κράτους. Απαγορεύεται αυστηρά και τυχόν παραβίαση του κανόνα αυτού θα συνεπάγεται το κλείδωμα ή/και τη διαγραφή του συγκεκριμένου θέματος και ενδεχομένως την απαγόρευση πρόσβασης στο forum για τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη (ban) : ·         Οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα σχετικά με παράνομο λογισμικό ή μεθόδους εξουδετέρωσης της προστασίας λογισμικού (Crack, Serial, Key Generator) καθώς και συνδέσμους (links) για ιστοσελίδες με τέτοιο περιεχόμενο.
·         Διαφημίσεις οποιουδήποτε είδους χωρίς την έγγραφη συναίνεση του administrator. Επίσης απαγορεύεται το spamming (αποστολή ανεπιθύμητου ή διαφημιστικού μηνύματος) είτε δημόσια είτε με προσωπικά μηνύματα.
·         Μηνύματα, αγγελίες ή προσφορές για διάθεση απαγορευμένων από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία αγαθών (περιλαμβάνονται αγγελίες για προϊόντα που θίγουν τους νόμους πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας όπως ταινίες σε DiVX, DVD-R, VCD και ηχογραφημένες εκτελέσεις μουσικών έργων σε ψηφιακά αρχεία mp3, wma, wav κλπ.)
Κάθε χρήστης μπορεί προαιρετικά να προσθέτει την «υπογραφή» του σε κάθε μήνυμα, που δημοσιεύει στο forum. Τα ακόλουθα ισχύουν για τις υπογραφές:
·         Οι υπογραφές δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνούν τους 255 χαρακτήρες.
·         Οι υπογραφές μπορούν να περιέχουν συνδέσμους (links) προς την προσωπική ή την αγαπημένη σας δικτυακή τοποθεσία (site), αλλά και σε σελίδες που φιλοξενούνται στο nautilia.gr.
·         Απαγορεύεται η διαφήμιση εμπορικών και μη προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών, με την τοποθέτηση links ή banners στην υπογραφή. Σε αυτήν τη περίπτωση, οι ανάλογες υπογραφές θα αφαιρούνται άμεσα.
Η διεύθυνση IP καταγράφεται και η δημιουργία από τον ίδιο χρήστη πολλαπλών username δεν επιτρέπεται. Τυχόν παραβάτες του κανόνα θα διαγράφονται από το αρχείο μελών και θα τους απαγορεύεται η είσοδος στο forum (ban).
Συμφωνείτε ότι ο administrator και οι moderators έχουν το δικαίωμα να αφαιρέσουν, μεταφέρουν ή και να «κλειδώσουν» σχόλια σε κάθε περιοχή του site, που, κατά την κρίση τους, δεν συμφωνούν με τους παραπάνω όρους. Επομένως, εναπόκειται στα μέλη να είναι προσεκτικά στις εκφράσεις εκείνες που μπορεί να προσβάλουν την προσωπικότητα των συμμετεχόντων στις συζητήσεις, στις διάφορες κατηγορίες του forum.
Οποιαδήποτε απορία για κλείδωμα ή διαγραφή μηνύματος ή θέματος θα πρέπει να υποβάλλεται με προσωπικό μήνυμα (PM) ή e-mail στους αρμόδιους moderators ή τον administrator και όχι με δημιουργία θέματος (topic). Οποιοδήποτε παρόμοιο θέμα δημιουργηθεί, θα κλειδώνεται αμέσως.
Η παραβίαση των όρων εγγραφής θα συνεπάγεται τα ακόλουθα:
·         Ο παραβάτης θα ειδοποιείται είτε με μήνυμα είτε με προσωπικό μήνυμα από κάποιον moderator. Σε περίπτωση σοβαρής (κατά την κρίση του administrator) παραβίασης, θα ενεργοποιείται η απαγόρευση πρόσβασης στο forum (ban).
·         Οι moderators διατηρούν σε κάθε περίπτωση το δικαίωμα να διορθώνουν τις προσβλητικές λέξεις, να διαγράφουν εξ' ολοκλήρου το προσβλητικό ή ανάρμοστο μήνυμα ή να κλειδώνουν μέχρι νεωτέρας το θέμα (topic) στο forum.
Σαν χρήστης συμφωνείτε ότι όλες οι προσωπικές πληροφορίες καθώς και τα μηνύματα που έχετε εισαγάγει αποθηκεύονται σε μια βάση δεδομένων. Οι πληροφορίες δεν θα αποκαλυφθούν σε οποιοδήποτε τρίτο χωρίς την συγκατάθεσή σας. Τα μέλη του nautilia.gr δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν καμία πληροφορία που αφορά μέλη του forum και η οποία παρέχεται από τo nautilia.gr ή από τα ίδια τα μέλη του. Αν γίνει αντιληπτή η διακίνηση «προσωπικών» στοιχείων σε δημόσιο forum, τότε η διαχείριση του forum έχει το δικαίωμα διαγραφής αυτών των μηνυμάτων, καθώς και επιβολής κυρώσεων στους παραβάτες. Η email διεύθυνση σας, μπορεί να παραμείνει κρυφή από τα υπόλοιπα μέλη αν το επιθυμείτε. Μπορείτε να το καθορίσετε στα preferences του λογαριασμού σας, αν θα φαίνεται δημόσια ή όχι.
Θυμηθείτε: Η πρόσβαση σε αυτό το forum δεν είναι κεκτημένο δικαίωμα κανενός. Πρέπει λοιπόν να το χρησιμοποιείτε με σεβασμό στους κανόνες. Αν αυτοί οι κανόνες δεν σας αρέσουν θυμηθείτε κανένας δεν σας ανάγκασε να γίνετε μέλος στο forum μας.

*Δήλωση Περιορισμού Ευθύνης του nautilia.gr
*
·         To nautilia.gr διατηρεί χώρο συνομιλιών στο Internet σύμφωνα με τους ειδικότερους όρους που αυτό αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω. Οι επισκέπτες / χρήστες των σχετικών υπηρεσιών οφείλουν να τηρούν τους κανόνες καλής συμπεριφοράς και ευπρέπειας και να μην προβαίνουν σε παράνομες ή ανήθικες διατυπώσεις. Το nautilia.gr σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι αποδέχεται ή ενστερνίζεται κατά οποιονδήποτε τρόπο τις εκφραζόμενες σε αυτούς τους χώρους προσωπικές ιδέες ή αντιλήψεις.
·         Οι επισκέπτες / χρήστες των σχετικών υπηρεσιών διατηρούν το δικαίωμα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας στις απόψεις που εκφράζουν με τα μηνύματά τους.
·         Τα μέλη παραμένουν αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνα για όλες τις πράξεις που διενεργούνται από τον λογαριασμό τους (user account), συμπεριλαμβανομένου του περιεχομένου που μεταδίδουν μέσω του forum του nautilia.gr.
·         Το nautilia.gr και ο ιδιοκτήτης του δεν φέρει καμία ευθύνη για τις θέσεις φυσικών ή νομικών προσώπων ή για οποιαδήποτε παρεξήγηση ή απώλειες, άμεσες, έμμεσες, ειδικές, επακόλουθες ή άλλες, ή βλάβες οποιουδήποτε τύπου από την πλευρά των χρηστών/επισκεπτών.
·         Το nautilia.gr και ο ιδιοκτήτης του δεν ευθύνονται σε καμία περίπτωση για την εγκυρότητα και ορθότητα των πληροφοριών, κρίσεων, σχολίων που περιέχονται σε μηνύματα μελών & για ενέργειες που θα είναι αποτέλεσμα μηνυμάτων ή και συμβουλών που παρέχονται από μηνύματα μελών στο forum του.
·         Συνεπώς, οι επισκέπτες / χρήστες του nautilia.gr, χρησιμοποιώντας τις υπηρεσίες του με δική τους πρωτοβουλία, αναλαμβάνουν και τη σχετική ευθύνη διασταύρωσης των παρεχομένων πληροφοριών με τις πηγές.
·         Το nautilia.gr και ο ιδιοκτήτης του δεν ευθύνεται για το περιεχόμενο άλλων sites για τα οποία δεν μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε το περιεχόμενό τους καθώς & καμία ευθύνη για μηνύματα που θίγουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα τρίτων ή κατοχυρωμένου υλικού. Καταβάλλεται κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια ώστε να μην υπάρξουν τέτοια μηνύματα. Σε περίπτωση όμως δημοσίευσης τέτοιων μηνυμάτων, αν είστε ο κάτοχος των δικαιωμάτων μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στο Administration E-Mail μας ώστε να αποσυρθούν άμεσα!
Ευχαριστούμε για την συμμετοχή σας στο forum του nautilia.gr

*Κανόνες Forum
*
Η εγγραφή σε αυτό το forum είναι δωρεάν! Επιμένουμε στην τήρηση των κανόνων και της πολιτικής που περιγράφονται λεπτομερώς παρακάτω. Εφόσον συμφωνείτε με τους όρους, παρακαλούμε επιλέξτε το "Συμφωνώ" και στη συνέχεια πιέστε το πλήκτρο "Εγγραφή" . Εφόσον επιθυμείτε να ακυρώσετε την εγγραφή σας, πιέστεεδώγια να επιστρέψετε στο ευρετήριο των forums.
Παρόλο που οι Διαχειριστές και οι Συντονιστές N@utilia.gr - Forum / Your Way To Sea θα προσπαθούν να απομακρύνουν όλα τα ενοχλητικά μηνύματα από το αυτό το forum, μας είναι αδύνατον να διαβάζουμε όλα τα μηνύματα. Όλα τα μηνύματα εκφράζουν τις απόψεις των συγγραφέων τους και ούτε οι ιδιοκτήτες του N@utilia.gr - Forum / Your Way To Sea, ούτε η Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) μπορούν να θεωρηθούν υπεύθυνοι για το περιεχόμενο οποιουδήποτε μηνύματος.
Συμφωνώντας σε αυτούς τους κανόνες, παρέχετε την διαβεβαίωση ότι δεν θα δημοσιεύσετε κανένα μήνυμα που να είναι ανήθικο, χυδαίο, με σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο, απειλητικό, προσβλητικό ή που να παραβιάζει τον νόμο.
Οι ιδιοκτήτες του N@utilia.gr - Forum / Your Way To Sea διατηρούν το δικαίωμα να αφαιρούν , διαμορφώνουν, μετακινούν ή να κλείνουν οποιοδήποτε θέμα μηνυμάτων για οποιοδήποτε λόγο.
*nautilia.gr*





*Forum Rules in English*

Please read carefully the rules of Naytilia.gr-Forum. These rules also apply to all the members who have registered.

Preface:

This section of the Site has been created for you, all the members of Naytilia.gr who want to exchange views, ideas, information about the shipping industry and not only.

All views expressed in the Forum through Posts, are personal and do not necessarily represent the site, which cannot be responsible for them. Even if Administrators and Moderators of the site will try to keep the level of the conversation to a decent level, it is practically impossible to control all the posts for their objectiveness and integrity.

In order to participate in any conversation, you are kindly requested to follow the simple but mandatory rules that have been set, for the proper function of this site section.

Rules:

Abusive language and any type of swearing are prohibited. Such messages will be deleted immediately.  

All conversations should be relative to the subject discussed and placed in the correct Forum Category. The Search Engine will help you find subjects that have already been discussed in order not to post replies in the wrong categories. Please read the messages posted in each category before you post a reply, with a view to understanding what is included in each Category.  

Administrators and Moderators have the right to move, edit, delete or lock any Thread or Post for whatever reason seems necessary.  

This Forum cannot be used for any illegal activity, including impingement of rights concerning reproduction and copyright.  

For your own safety, please do not publicize personal/sensitive information about you or anybody else. The internet is of course, not a safe place for such information.  

The members accept not to Post information which could logically be interpreted as false, or slanderous for people, companies, governmental or other organizations, products or services.  

Advertising products, services or conducting any kind of commercial activity in the Forum is prohibited. For more information, please contact the site Administrator.  

People who believe that Forums are identical to an ideal democracy will be disappointed. Even democracy must have some ground rules and ways of enforcing them, otherwise it could not exist. 

All aboard! Have a pleasant journey in the fascinating world of Shipping.

Of course there are some ‘good behaviour’ rules, the so-called netiquette, which have to be followed for the pleasant and productive use of the system.

----------

